# Quick recipe main dishes-idle chit chat



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok if you're in a rush or have minimal ingredients to hand....Do you have a family favourite? If you care to share then post it here.. 

I'll start with basic meatloaf.

1kg minced steak (2.2 lb)
500gms sausage meat (1.1 lb)
2 onions grated
3 carrots grated
1 soup mix ( I usually add an oxtail/ onion or tomato one)
1 440gm (approx 1lb) tin of diced tomatoes in puree
seasonings to your preference ( I'll chuck in a bit of chopped rosemary/parsley and thyme)
salt and pepper

fire up the foodprocessor and throw the veges through the grater attachment.
mix the mince and the sausagemeat well ( get your hands in there) mix everything else in well and pop it in a casserole dish, centre of a moderate oven (180C) and forget about it for 40 mins or so. serve with a salad or your choice of cooked veg..

freezes well...and it makes a nice change on sandwiches for school lunches.

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

Allie, I love meatloaf When we make them we'll make a few extra and freeze them. Makes it nice to pull it out of the freezer in the morning and then just pop it in the oven when you come home from work.


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 28, 2010)

It's amazing how the United States started teaching me metrics in the 4th grade.... 37 years ago.............

the U.S. forgot (or gave up on) on metrics....

....and now I STILL scratch my head at how much meat to buy when it you say 500 MG.

Ack. 

I could show up with a entire Cow or a half pound of ground beef because I just don't KNOW. ....please teach me.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

hehehe..

1 kilo is 2.2 pounds
500 grams is 1.1 pounds.. just make your version 2 pounds of mince and 1 pound of sausagemeat.. it'll be fine.

I'm so glad I don't have to measure things in oz's

Allie

PS if you show up with an entire cow.. we'll have steak instead!


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 28, 2010)

I feel like I'm all wrapped up in St. Allie's Metric Blanket.

I do think that helped.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> I feel like I'm all wrapped up in St. Allie's Metric Blanket.
> 
> I do think that helped.



you're welcome!


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 28, 2010)

I posted a metric conversion chart next to my desk shortly after joining just to beable to understand some of the other mebers who use the metric system.

I also posted a small chart showing the time differences betwenn myself and some of the international members.

Allie Great thread!!

I am on my way out the door to the first Barbie of Spring.

When I return I willlthink of something to add in here.

I have always had a great reputation for making great things with next to nothing.

I hope some others have some "budget", quick meals to add as well.

Troy


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

Troy what is "Barbie of Spring"? I meant to print out the last one you posted for the steak. I am going to have to go back and print that one out. It REALLY had me panting for a steak!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

BarBQ! Thats enough for you Dan!


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

right.. that's enough idle chit chat lol..

let's have some recipes!

oh and I'm asking for the ingredients to be listed in imperial and metric if you can manage it.. that'll keep everyone happy 

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

Wade E said:


> BarBQ! Thats enough for you Dan!



  silly me


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 29, 2010)

That liquid smoke is incredible....bud don't EVER break a bottle. OH MAN.


----------



## DesertDance (Mar 29, 2010)

I have this to say about that. Ketchup is automatically served with eggs in Vegas. 

Jeeze. I'd leave the ketchup out, and put in something a little more exciting, like maybe real tomatoes? Nix the sugar!! The onion and garlic are golden. The ketchup brings a worry to my brow which is not good for my face................


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 29, 2010)

Dance I said what I had and in 5 minutes. I wasn't going for exciting, i was going for good.


----------



## DesertDance (Mar 29, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Dance I said what I had and in 5 minutes. I wasn't going for exciting, i was going for good.



Ok. You win! You disappoint me. I had you nailed as a gourmet! You were my guru.. but.. Even gurus have their ketchup moments?

Here is my little sweet challenge. spread some of your sourdough starter on some parchment, and let it dry, package it up, and send it to me. I'll do the same for you. Mine is from Denver. I started it there, and it has tang!!


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 29, 2010)

I couldn't see opening an entire can of tom sauce to make enough sauce for 3 steaks.

Sorry, I don't have a starter. THere is a great little restaurant here, "Sourdough Sams" that has a starter they use that is like 100yrs old.

Last year they had a terrible fire and the place burned to the ground. ( they have rebuilt!!) But what I was going to say is that afetr everyone was out side the chef ran back into the burning building and grabbed the starter. The only thing that was saved.

Something almost romantic about that, huh? LOL


----------



## DesertDance (Mar 29, 2010)

So go over there, beg, and get some of his starter, paint it on parchment, and send half to me. OK? In return, I will send you mine. It makes great pizza dough and waffles. But if you pm your address, I'll send some of my tangy starter to you!

Lose the ketchup!!

Suz


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

have moved the recipes to a recipes thread..


keep chatting about food here.. 

are you two swapping starters or not?

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't have any, but it WOULD be an excellent swap for sure. Great offer but I dont have any to reciprocate.

Too bad, sourdough starter is the best!


----------



## DesertDance (Mar 29, 2010)

there is nothing better in this life than a vineyard, and some really good sourdough starter. Vineyard being the most important.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Mar 31, 2010)

They recently had a program on PBS that showed a bakery in San Francisco. They were using the same sour dough starter from 1845. I would sure like to try it. It's supposed to be execellent.


----------

